# Critique my 4 month old GSD (Pics and Vids)



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Pics and movement vids of my 41 pound, 4 month old Black and Tan Male, Phoenix.
Can anyone tell me if he is working line or show line? Also would like critique on his appearance and development thus far, as well as body composition. Thanks!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

No way to know for sure without his pedigree to look at, but my guess is show lines. 

He looks in good condition, very adorable, moves nice for a baby. Nice pigment. His ears are fantastic!!!!

You have yourself a keeper!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> No way to know for sure without his pedigree to look at, but my guess is show lines.
> 
> He looks in good condition, very adorable, moves nice for a baby. Nice pigment. His ears are fantastic!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for the critique! Show lines huh very interesting. Posted a pic of his stack, well the best i could get


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

My opinion is show line, 41 pounds is a good weight (at the higher end for normal 4 month GSD male weight) and he currently has lots of black which should turn out to be a very nice black & tan coat when he matures. All and all I think he is a very handsome 4 month old GSD male. Whats his temperament like?


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> My opinion is show line, 41 pounds is a good weight (at the higher end for normal 4 month GSD male weight) and he currently has lots of black which should turn out to be a very nice black & tan coat when he matures. All and all I think he is a very handsome 4 month old GSD male. Whats his temperament like?


He recently hit a small growth spurt, he's gained 4lbs in about 10 days, jumping from 37 to 41. Thanks for your critique, his coat is really coming in, lots of tan coming in at the right spots. He is an active pup for the most part, likes to run and play with other pups and at times gets rough with smaller dogs, but at the same time will know his limits with bigger dogs like the one in that vid. He doesnt bite or chew up furniture, only barks when playing. He is observant of other dogs and people when on walks, but is very obediebt when given basic commands (sit,stay,lay down). Still working on heel. Hes also very loving and likes to make me happy ive noticed. hope this info helps! So much fun having experienced GSD owners take a look at him.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Sounds like you have a wonderful GSD there and very good looking, bet you can't wait for him to mature to see the final dog. Keep up the good work you are doing so far - being active with him, training him and socialising him.


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks he's such a great pup. His sire was a beefy yet lean 95lbs so i hope he ends up Round that. Dam was 80lbs aa and both had beautiful b&t coats. Looking forward to schutzhund training, protection work,etc. But mostly watching him grow and develop.


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Any other thoughts from anyone?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He looks like a nice youngster. My guess would be show lines, or a German show line/American show line cross. It will be interesting to see how he matures.


----------

